# MotoPowerPuck Wireless Charger Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All

The MotoPowerPuck offers a convenient way to wirelessly charge your device while on the fly - tune in for a 3 season update to see how it held up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uqvLU5an8k&t=12s

-MKL


----------

